# Huawei using photos taken using Canon DSLR to promote selfie feature of its cell phone.



## Chaitanya (Aug 21, 2018)

Found this article on gsmarena where Huawei was caught with its pants down using DSLR to take promotional selfies shot using Canon DSLR.
https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_use...ie_featured_in_nova_3_video_ad-news-32849.php


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## LDS (Aug 21, 2018)

"Why companies never seem to learn to not pull such tricks is one of the biggest mysteries of marketing"

Or maybe not, if you ever had to work with someone from marketing...


----------



## stevelee (Aug 22, 2018)

The expression "Hold the phone" has a whole new meaning these days.


----------

